# Mitfahrer für Alpencross oder umfangreichere Touren gesucht



## on any sunday (25. Juni 2007)

Fange ich mal an.  

01.09.-09.09  Westalpencross

Wer hat von den Ostalpen genug? MÃ¶chte Bergeinsamkeit anstatt Bikermassen, gigantische Panorami anstelle einfacher Panorami, keine Wahl anstatt Qual der Wahl zwischen mehreren HÃ¼tten, Fragezeichen anstelle von Wanderwegmarkierungen, richtiges Eis anstatt Dolomiti, Schiebung anstelle von Liften, Gebete anstatt einfachen FlÃ¼chen.  

Das alles und noch viel mehr, wÃ¼rde ich dir geben, wenn ich KÃ¶nig der Westalpen wÃ¤râ¦â¦â¦â¦â¦.

Schmerz bei Seite. 

Bevor mein kÃ¶rperlicher Zerfall fortschreitet, mÃ¶chte ich doch noch per Muskelkraft durch die Westalpen. Allerdings reicht mir eine Woche kÃ¶rperliche ErtÃ¼chtigung am StÃ¼ck vollkommen aus und deshalb lass ich den Alpenhauptkamm einfach nÃ¶rdlich liegen und fange gleich mit den sÃ¼dlichen Highlights an.


Start ist in Susa im Susa Tal. 

Zuerst ist lockeres Raufrollen zur Assietta Kammstrasse angesagt, dort wird die alte, nÃ¶rdliche Strecke bis zur Testa angesteuert. 







Nach dem der Betonschock in Sestriere folgt das traumhafte Tal zum Col de Thures, an dessen Ende allerdings eine lÃ¤ngere Schiebung erfolgen muss, bevor der Belohnungstrail folgt. 

Irgendwie wird sich am Monte Viso vorbeigeschmuggelt und das Varaita Tal angesteuert. Ãber den Passo Sampeyre gelangt man durch die Evisa Schlucht ins Maira Tal und macht sich auf, die traumhafte Varaitra Maira Kammstrasse zu erklimmen. 






Nach der Pause am Rifugio Gardetta, geht es Ã¼ber alte MilitÃ¤rwege ins Stura Tal. 

Auf verschlungenen Wegen wird der Einstieg zur Ligurischen Grenzkammstrasse erreicht. Teils auf der Kammstrasse, teils aber auch auf dem Alta Via Ligure, sprich Trails, kommt das Mittelmeer immer nÃ¤her. 






Falls der Abzweig auf der Kammstrasse Richtung Passo Gouta nicht verpasst wird, erreicht man auf alten Wegen und Pfaden eine ausgeschilderte Bikestrecke oberhalb von Ventimiglia. Als Belohnung erfolgt nun noch eine kleine Singeltrailorgie, bevor uns Asphalt bis zum Strand begleitet. 

FÃ¼r mehr Bilder gibt es hier was auf die Augen Westalpen

Die genaue Strecke habe ich noch nicht ganz fertig gestellt, es gibt da ein paar Varianten, aber es dÃ¼rften so max.  400 km und 13000 Hm werden. In 8 Tagen sollte dies relativ locker machbar sein. 

Also,  die Planung liegt bei mir, Mitfahrer dienen zur geistig, moralischen UnterstÃ¼tzung, da wir auf der Tour wahrscheinlich oft sehr einsam sein werden.   

Verkehrsmittel zurÃ¼ck von Ventimiglia wird der Zug sein, ist nach Susa kein Problem. Hinfahrt ist auch per Zug mÃ¶glich, bei mehren Mitfahrern ist das Auto natÃ¼rlich preiswerter, allerdings auch stressiger. Ansonsten sind meine QuÃ¤litÃ¤ten ja bekannt, bin dann mal gespannt.  

GrÃ¼sse

Michael


----------



## Manni (26. Juni 2007)

Klingt sehr interessant, insbesondere der Part mit der moralischen Unterstützung. Willst dich wohl am Leid der anderen ergötzen wie  
Aber da wir leider schon zeitgleich in den Dolomiten sind, werden wir dich nur soweit Unterstützen können, wie es über ein paar 100km Distanz und aus dem Wellnessbereich eines 4sternigen Sporthotels möglich ist  
Ich hoffe es finden sich Mitfahrer  ansonsten würde mir das Datum 01.9.08 bis 09.09.08 passen 


Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (26. Juni 2007)

Du lebst noch? 

Bist wahrscheinlich sinnlos mit'm Moped durch die Berge gedüst? Die Westalpen hören sich sehr interessant an, obwohl für meiner einer noch ein Stück weiter westlich das Jura ganz oben auf der Wunschliste steht.

Am genannten Termin kann ich nicht. Wie sähe es denn mit einer 3-5 tägigen Querung der Vogesen oder meines geliebten Schwarzwaldes aus, Juli oder August? Wir könnten das Auto z.B. in Karlsruhe abstellen, dann zum Bodensee durchziehen und mit dem WE-Ticket zurück, so hielten sich auch die Transportkosten im Rahmen.


----------



## redrace (26. Juni 2007)

HUHU
Du hast PN!!


----------



## hummock (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Michael,

war ja noch nie mit dem Bike in den Alpen,
"Ischgl" mit Holger ist diese Woche ja ins Wasser gefallen 
deshalb hast Du mich denn die Woche am Hinterrad!!

Bin dabei!!

Gruß
Uli


----------



## hummock (26. Juni 2007)

[QUOTE

01.09.-09.09  Westalpencross



 so max.  400 km und 13000 Hm werden. In 8 Tagen sollte dies relativ locker machbar sein. 
 Ansonsten sind meine Quälitäten ja bekannt[/QUOTE]

Dann werden es doch bestimmt 600km und 20000 Hm  

Aber egal,habe zur eigenen Sicherheit etwas länger Urlaub

Gruß
Uli


----------



## mikkael (26. Juni 2007)

hummock schrieb:


> Aber egal,habe zur eigenen Sicherheit etwas länger Urlaub


Uli,

Du hast es falsch verstanden, nicht länger Urlaub nehmen, länger fahren! 

VG Mikkael


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juni 2007)

Ja, ich lebe noch, war aber die letzten 10 Tage teilweise heftig fiebrig, bettlägrig und damit außer Gefecht gesetzt, worüber ich aber bei dem Wetter nicht traurig war.  

Bei dem Termin für den Alpencross bin ich flexibel, er sollte halt nur in den ersten 2 Septemberwochen stattfinden.

@hummock: Keine Sorge Uli, die Tourdaten werden sich wirklich in dem angegebenen Rahmen bewegen. Trage ja für eventuelle Mitfahrer doch eine gewisse Verantwortung; die Alpen sind eine andere Hausnummer als unsere heimischen Gefilde.

@manni: Danke für die angebotene, geistige Unterstützung.  

@hammelhetzer:  Mit dem Moped werde ich erst in 2 Wochen sinnlos durch die walisischen Berge düsen. Ich überlege allerdings noch, ob ich doch lieber einen Bootsführerschein mache.  Gegen eine kleine Schwarzwald- oder  Vogesendurchquerung hätte ich nichts einzuwenden. Könnte man auch zu einen Schwarzgesen Cross kombinieren.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2007)

Hi Michael,

da ich, betriebsbedingt  , erst im September meinen Jahresurlaub nehmen kann, würde ich auch gerne mitkommen.

Innerhalb der ersten zwei Septemberwochen bin ich zeitlich flexibel.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. Juni 2007)

Also ich könnte in der KW 30 oder 31. Muß mich zeitlich wegen weiterer "Projekte" aber auf lieber drei als fünf Tage reduzieren. Erfahrungsgemäß hat man nach drei Tagen Schwarzwald auch die Schnauze gestrichen voll (ich weiß es, bin da ja öfters). Für den Schwarzwald hätte ich so ein paar Einfälle, für die Vogesen müßten wir uns auf deine unsäglichen GPS Tracks verlassen (wobei es die auch für den Black Forest geben sollte).

@Delgado
du bist noch bei der Restaurantkette?


----------



## Derk (27. Juni 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> .... für die Vogesen müßten wir uns auf deine unsäglichen GPS Tracks verlassen (wobei es die auch für den Black Forest geben sollte).


 
Ich könnte Euch die auf meiner MagicMaps-Karte "Baden Württemberg Süd" enthaltenen Tracks zu Wanderwegen / Radwegen überlassen.

Gruß
Derk (der leider auch im September arbeiten muss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @Delgado
> du bist noch bei der Restaurantkette?



Ja, .... irgendwie werd' ich die nicht los


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juni 2007)

So, das entwickelt sich ja erfreulich. Wir sind also im Moment mindestens zu dritt. Habe mal die Bahnverbindungen gescheckt und ermittelt, das sich die Hin- und Rückfahrt doch eher zu einen halben Weltreise enwickeln könnte und die Preise, online nicht zu ermitteln, dürften auch relativ hoch sein.

Also wird das Auto doch ran müssen, wie und wer fährt müssen wir noch klären, wenn alle Mitfahrer feststehen.

Aber vorab könnten wir die Frage diskutieren, bis wo das Auto fahren soll. Die Bahnfahrt von Ventimiglia nach Susa dauert ca. 5 Stunden.

1. Entweder man stellt das Auto in Susa ab und wir fahren am Ende mit der Bahn zurück.

2. Wir stellen es in Ventimiglia ab und fangen mit der Bahnfahrt an. 

Die Bahnfahrt durch das Roya Tal ist übrigens auch für Bahnmuffel ein Erlebnis.

Mir ist die Lösung 2 sympatischer, man sitzt sofort wieder im Auto und ist nicht vom Bahnfahrplan abhängig. Nachteil: Man fährt ca. 400 km mehr Auto.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. Juni 2007)

@Derk
Du lebst auch noch???  Wo steckste denn die ganze Zeit?

@OAS
Im Papamobil nach Zwanzigmühl zu dritt oder viert stelle ich mir als echtes Erlebnis vor ! Was ist mit den heimischen Mittelgebirgen? Aber ich merke schon, das Alpenfieber dominiert...


----------



## Delgado (2. Juli 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @OAS
> Was ist mit den heimischen Mittelgebirgen? Aber ich merke schon, das Alpenfieber dominiert...




Lenk nicht imma vom Thema ab! Hier gibt's nur Berge, keine Hügel  

@ OAS, bin Bahnmuffel, daher eher mit Panorami; Wenn schon.

Könnte sein, dass noch ein allseits bekanntes Mitglied der Köln/Bonn/Aachener ... Bikegemeinde mitkommt.
Wegen Überseeaufenthalts gibt's aber z. Zt. noch kein o. k. 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2007)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @OAS
> Im Papamobil nach Zwanzigmühl zu dritt oder viert stelle ich mir als echtes Erlebnis vor !



Oh mein Gott, erst beim dritten Lesen fällt mir ein, was der Herr mit Zwanzigmühl meint.   Ist aber sehr frei übersetzt, venti stimmt, miglia hat aber nix mit Mühle zu tun, eher mit Meilen. Vor diesem Beitrag hattest du mit dieser Wortschöpfung bei Google einen eigenen Eintrag.  

Zum Thema. Ich habe mal geroutet und dabei festgestellt, das eine Bahnfahrt am Anfang uns ca. 600 Mehrkilometer mit dem Auto einbringt. Dafür spricht allerdings, das wir am Ende nicht auf die Bahn angewiesen wären. Am Sonntag wären wir frühestens um 12:40 in Susa und hätten dann noch lockere 900 km Autofahrt vor uns.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Hammelhetzer (3. Juli 2007)

Na ja,

aber auch der Azure neigt ja bei der Übersetzung von Ortsnamen in's Italienische zu einer gewissen künstlerischen Freiheit, was man z.B. in Südtirol beobachten kann.

Im übrigen hatte ich früher gerne auch mal "Zwanzigtausendstadt" gesagt, klingt aber irgendwie zu modern und wird dem Flair nicht gerecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Michael,

zwischen dem 8. und 23. September könnte ich mir Zeit nehmen und würde gerne mitfahren.

Bin gestern aus Mittenwald wieder gekommen wo ich mal diese ganzen Bergumrundungen von dem Herrn Moser gefahren bin. Als ich vor ca. 20 Jahren das letzte mal mit dem Radl dort war, gab es zwar schon Radler auf den Hütten aber kaum Biker. Und jetzt  dafür war das Wetter wohl besser als zu Hause.

Mitte August fahr ich mit dem Herrn SeracJoe von Susa nach Zermatt. Meine erste Pauschalreise, aber nur weil ich unbedingt diese Strecke fahren will und die Logistic dort günstig angeboten wird.

Vorher (Juli) möchte ich noch eine kleine Trainingsüberquerung einlegen, entweder Mittenwald bis Meran und zurück, oder irgend etwas anderes, weil ich eigentlich auch den Hals voll hab von den Ostalpen. Also bitte melden wer noch Mitfahrer sucht oder mitfahen möchte.

Gruß RICO


----------



## redrace (8. Juli 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, erst beim dritten Lesen fällt mir ein, was der Herr mit Zwanzigmühl meint.   Ist aber sehr frei übersetzt, venti stimmt, miglia hat aber nix mit Mühle zu tun, eher mit Meilen. Vor diesem Beitrag hattest du mit dieser Wortschöpfung bei Google einen eigenen Eintrag.
> 
> Zum Thema. Ich habe mal geroutet und dabei festgestellt, das eine Bahnfahrt am Anfang uns ca. 600 Mehrkilometer mit dem Auto einbringt. Dafür spricht allerdings, das wir am Ende nicht auf die Bahn angewiesen wären. Am Sonntag wären wir frühestens um 12:40 in Susa und hätten dann noch lockere 900 km Autofahrt vor uns.
> 
> ...



HUHU

Ich denke mal das sich das Unternehmen für mich  zu 80% erledigt hat!! Die Weiterreise nach Garmisch bzw. Ehrwald ist dann doch zu langwierig und kompliziert. Schade, aber wenn Du sowas in der Art nochmal planst dann melde dich bei mir!
Aber vielleicht geht ja doch noch was, immerhin sind ja noch 20 % übrig. Also lass mich doch an der weiteren Planung per Email teilhaben. Man weiss ja nie!!


----------



## RICO (25. Juli 2007)

Gibts schon was Neues in der Angelegenheit?

Ich bin letzte Woche ein paar mir noch unbekannte Übergänge in den Ostalpen gefahren, leider hatte ich nach meiner Rückkehr eine Absage für die GTA 4 von Herrn Achim Zahn im Mailfach, wegen zu vieler Stornierungen  
Weshalb ich mich freuen würde wenn diese Tour klappt  

Falls Zug.
Es gibt einen täglichen Nachtzug von Köln nach Milano von da kommt man über Torino nach Susa. Die Nachtzüge sind nach meiner Erfahrung günstig wenn man unter 01805 141514 bucht, außerdem haben diese große Fahradabteile. www.citynightline.de

Ein paar IGN und IGC Karten hab ich vielleicht auch.

Gruß RICO


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo Rico,

schade, das die Tour nach Zermatt für dich ausfällt. Bin fleissig am planen, gibt aber nicht so viele Möglichkeiten, ohne Klettersteigausrüstung Richtung Mittelmeer zu kommen. 

Mit Karten bin ich gut versorgt. 





Start wäre also am 01.09 und bisher sind wir zu viert, die Herren hummock, Rico, Delgado und meine Wenigkeit. 

Schlage vor, das sich alle Beteiligten so in zwei Wochen mal zusammensetzen, sich beschnuppern und die Logistik näher planen.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (15. August 2007)

Werte Alpencrosser.

Soderle, die Strecke steht und die Feinplanung mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten etc. ist fast fertig. Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns in den nächsten Tagen treffen und den logistischen Rest bequatschen würden, z.B. Freitag abend bei einem Kaltgetränk in Köln, oder so.  

Herr Delgado, habe gerüchteweise gehört, das du unters Messer kommst. Fällt damit deine Teilnahme flach?

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## hummock (15. August 2007)

Hallo Alpencrosser,

Freitag ist okay

die Frage ist wo und wann 

Gruß
Uli


----------



## RICO (16. August 2007)

Köln am Freitag passt !
Dann macht mal einen Vorschlag.
Gruß RICO


----------



## supasini (16. August 2007)

Jungs, ihr glaubt nicht, wie ich euch beneide. Bin aber an diese dämlichen Schulferien gebunden  Viel Spass, alles schön auf Dschipiäss aufzeichnen und hinterher berichten! die Route hört sich interessant an!!!


----------



## on any sunday (16. August 2007)

RICO schrieb:


> Köln am Freitag passt !
> Dann macht mal einen Vorschlag.
> Gruß RICO



Im Brauhaus Sion um 19:00 Uhr, sollte genug Platz vorhanden sein.  Mal gucken, ob wir nach der Generalprobe am Sonntag überhaupt noch Lust haben, miteinander ins Hochgebirge zu fahren.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## RICO (17. August 2007)

Sion ist gut, da fahr ich ja mit der S-Bahn quasi von Tür zu Tür  

Gruß RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (24. August 2007)

Sieben Mal werden wir noch wach, heissa, dann ist Westalpentach.  Für alle Interessenten hier das Roadbook und eine kleine Waypointliste In Google Earth gibt es ein paar Abweichungen, aber wir fahren ja nicht stur nach GeePeeEss.  Das Roadbook wurde auch erradelt, allerdings auf den Karten des IGC.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## RICO (25. August 2007)

Was ist das für ein Dateityp, mit GE gehts nicht!?
Gruß
RICO


----------



## on any sunday (25. August 2007)

Aehmm, der Link ist eine Zip Datei mit 2 JPEGs und der Waypointdatei im KML Format. Anscheinend ist aber im Moment der GE Server gestört, ich komme auch nicht drauf. Als Anlage nochmal die gezippte KML Datei.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2007)

Also bei mir hats vorhin problemlos geklappt. Viel Spaß in Belgistan (kommt bloß nicht vom ausgeschilderten Weg ab, sonst wird nix aus dem WAC weil eure Panzer in Staatsgewalt sind  )


----------



## bwz (27. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich mir Eure Routenbeschreibung so durchlese habe ich ein ziemlich hautnahes DéjàVu:

exakt die Tour haben wir vor zwei Wochen gemacht    

Ich bin gerade dabei, sie ausführlichst und mit vielen Fotos auf meiner Webseite zu beschreiben.

Wir haben neun Tage gebraucht. Mit der Beschreibung von Tag 8 bin ich gestern abend fertig geworden, Tag 9 ist mit etwas Glück morgen online.

Ebenso wie die Linkliste, bei deren Recherche ich auf Euer Posting gestoßen bin. 

Der GPS-Track ist schon hochgeladen, Detailkarten kommen auch noch, das kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern.

Alles zu finden unter:  http://www.wenzl.tv

Kurzfazit vorab: es is eine absolute Traumrunde !!    

Wünsch Euch VIEL SPASS dabei und möglichst wenige Pannen !!

Lieben Gruß
Birgit


Und noch ein sehr ernstgemeinter Tipp: nehmt ausreichend warme und wasserdichte Sachen mit - es kann schweinekalt werden da oben > wir haben die Tour ausdrücklich Anfang August gemacht, weil ein Teil unserer Gruppe sie letztes Ende August wegen massivem Kälteeinbruch / Schneesturm abbrechen mußte...


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2007)

Hallo Birgit,

da warst du ja in prominenter Begleitung unterwegs.  Danke für die aktuellen Infos, besonders zu Isola 2000. Da seid ihr aber auch weit vom Weg abgekommen. Wir werden es trotzdem versuchen, habe mir das Gebiet nochmal in Google Earth angesehen und eine französiche Beschreibung an Land gezogen, Versuch macht kluch. Eure Umfahrung ist auch ok, im Stura Tal kann man die Hauptstrasse gut umfahren und der "Colletto" Paß ist ganz schön, kenne ich vom Motorrad, nur man verpasst halt den laaangen Downhill und die Seen am Druos.

Das Wetter soll ja annehmbar werden.  







Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## hummock (29. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja annehmbar werden.



Da kann ich ja Badehose und Luftmatratze mitnehmen 

MfG
Uli


----------



## Marco_Lev (29. August 2007)

Badehose kenne ich, wer ist Luftmatratze


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2007)

Marco_Lev schrieb:


> Badehose kenne ich, wer ist Luftmatratze


Solange er nicht ne Lu*s*tmatratze mitnehmen will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. August 2007)

aber die Liebesschaukel von decolosta ist faltbar...


----------



## Enrgy (29. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> aber die Liebesschaukel von decolosta ist faltbar...



Du schnüffelst mir in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel im KTWR und bei Konsorten wie den OberKTWRlern Delgado/Hammelhetzer/Schwarzwild/BerndausHolz rum. 
Willste deren Club auch noch beitreten?


----------



## bwz (30. August 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Hallo Birgit,
> 
> da warst du ja in prominenter Begleitung unterwegs.  Danke für die aktuellen Infos, besonders zu Isola 2000. Da seid ihr aber auch weit vom Weg abgekommen. Wir werden es trotzdem versuchen, habe mir das Gebiet nochmal in Google Earth angesehen und eine französiche Beschreibung an Land gezogen, Versuch macht kluch. Eure Umfahrung ist auch ok, im Stura Tal kann man die Hauptstrasse gut umfahren und der "Colletto" Paß ist ganz schön, kenne ich vom Motorrad, nur man verpasst halt den laaangen Downhill und die Seen am Druos.
> 
> ...



Hallo Mikele,

na, dann bin ich ja mal auf Euren Bericht gespannt !! 

wünsch' Euch gutes Wetter + Pannenfreiheit   

Lieben Gruß
Birgit

http://www.wenzl.tv


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du schnüffelst mir in letzter Zeit ziemlich viel im KTWR und bei Konsorten wie den OberKTWRlern Delgado/Hammelhetzer/Schwarzwild/BerndausHolz rum.
> Willste deren Club auch noch beitreten?




Wo gerade so viele Vereine gegründet werden ....

"_KTWR Club vD Außenstelle Köln und Umgebung_"

.. jemand Interesse?


----------



## on any sunday (10. September 2007)

BoooAy, wenn ich das gewusst hätte. 

Ich zitiere mich mal selber.



on any sunday schrieb:


> Fange ich mal an.
> 
> 01.09.-09.09  Westalpencross
> 
> ...



Verdammt, ist genauso gekommen, wie ich es geschrieben hatte.  

Ein sehr kleiner Vorabbericht, das große Kino folgt nach Auswertung des umfangreichen Bild- und Filmmaterials. 


Da gucke ich wieder einigermaßen glücklich aus der Wäsche, ein paar Stunden und Höhenmeter vorher sah die Welt noch gaaanz anders aus.






Das Panzer in den Alpen in bestimmten Situationen nicht so vorteilhaft sind, hat sich bitter bewahrheitet.






Richtiges Eis statt Dolomiti






Proteinreiche Panorami






Belohnungstrails






Harter Untergrund für harte Kerle






Man trifft doch vierbeinige






und zweibeinige Freunde






und findet großzugige Unterkünfte mit Pool






und das alles, um ein paar faule Stunden am Strand zu liegen.






Es war gigantisch, bei bestem Wetter und netter Begleitung, die mir des öfteren räumlich und konditionell etwas voraus war. 

Mikele


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

sieht aba geil aus. Freu mich auf den ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. September 2007)

Mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja Schwein gehabt, in den Zentralalpen sah es ja eher nach skilaufen denn nach biken aus... 

Du wirst auch immer grausamer. Nun schon ein Vorbericht zur eigentlichen Folterschau...

Naja, Vorfolter ist die schönste Folter.....


----------



## hummock (10. September 2007)

Die Adler sind gelandet,

es war eine phantastische Tour bei genialem Wetter
und traumhafter Kulisse.Da hat Herr Sonntag gut gezaubert.
Einfach klasse.

DANKE MICHAEL


MfG
Uli


----------



## RICO (11. September 2007)

Ich bin gestern Früh entspannt mit dem Nachtzug aus Mailand in Köln angekommen, konnte mir also noch in Ruhe Mailand ansehen. 
Übrigens fanden sich nur 3 Bikes in dem großen Fahradabteil des Nachtzuges, obwohl wir bei unserer Anfrage vor der Tour leider keine Plätze mehr bekommen konnten. Wann schafft es die Bahn endlich ein Online- Buchungssystem für Fahradplätze einzurichten ???

Die Tour bot mehr als Herr Sonntag je versprochen hatte. Nach meinen jetzt 9 Ostalpentouren war diese Tour etwas ganz Anderes. Vor allem die Einsamkeit macht wohl den Unterschied zu den Ostalpen aus und ich denke das wird wohl auch so bleiben.
Direkt zur ersten Etappe, an meinem 44. Geburtstag wurden mir 2842 Hm gereicht, Jungs das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen.
Die von uns geforderte moralische Unterstützung war wohl ausreichend, um Herrn Sonntag über ein kleines Motivationstief hinweg zu helfen.
Wobei das Top Wetter sicher eine größere Rolle spielte.
Nach 8 Etappen zeigte mein Ciclomaster 487,55 Km 40h54  16410 Hm.
Ein paar Bilder gibts schon in meinem Album.
Vielen Dank nochmal an Michael und Uli für die schöne Tour, DVD ist unterwegs!
schöne Grüße 
RICO


----------



## Falconetti (13. September 2007)

Jaaaaaa Herr Sonntach, gib uns eine fette Story von deiner Mördertour, 
.......damit ich noch mehr leiden muß... 
ich darf mich nach meiner Schulter OP vor drei Monaten jetzt auch noch mit einem 'Hexenschuss' herumplagen.... 
Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## Krampe (14. September 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mit dem Wetter habt ihr ja Schwein gehabt, in den Zentralalpen sah es ja eher nach skilaufen denn nach biken aus...
> 
> Du wirst auch immer grausamer. Nun schon ein Vorbericht zur eigentlichen Folterschau...
> 
> Naja, Vorfolter ist die schönste Folter.....



Das befahren der Westalpen mittels Panzer wird generell überbewertet... 
Die Zentralalpen sahen zu etwa gleicher Zeit auch super aus (wenn man die richtige Route genommen hat.. 
In einem gebe ich dir recht, er ist grausam...


----------



## on any sunday (6. November 2007)

Soderle, ein kleines Video der ersten beiden Tage Westalpencross ist anschaubar. MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-01-02


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. November 2007)

Hi Michael,

habe gerade mir das neuste Vidio angeschaut,tolle Abfahrt  

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2007)

Mensch Michael.


Wer bezahlt mir den Schaden ?????



Zuerst der Sabber und dann die Tränen auf den Tasten.

Das hält doch die beste Tastatur nicht aus.

Der WAHNSINN, der erste Teil deines Filmes.


----------



## Manni (6. November 2007)

Sehr schick, da kommt bei der aktuellen Jahreszeit großes Fernweh auf  

Über GPS-Tracks und Streckeninfos müssen wir uns auch noch einmal unterhalten, scheint was die Höhenmeter und Schiebestrecken angeht ja absolut TT geeignet  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2007)

Widerlich, diese eklig engen, kurvigen Bergabwege, die kein Ende nehmen... 

Da mal mitm Mopped rauf *träum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (7. November 2007)

Super Sache, dass hat der dolle Herr Sonntag aber schön gemacht  

Das Thures Tal kam mir gar nicht so lang vor.

Habe mir gerade das Video auf Platte gespeichert und bin jetzt erst recht gespannt auf die DVD Version.

Gruß RICO


----------



## RICO (7. November 2007)

Manni schrieb:


> Sehr schick, da kommt bei der aktuellen Jahreszeit großes Fernweh auf
> 
> Über GPS-Tracks und Streckeninfos müssen wir uns auch noch einmal unterhalten, scheint was die Höhenmeter und Schiebestrecken angeht ja absolut TT geeignet
> 
> Gruß Manni


 
Nö, kann ich nur abraten, vom Wetter war es gar nicht TT geeignet  
RICO


----------



## supasini (7. November 2007)

Hi Micha,
da muss ich die nächstjährige Urlaubsplanung doch noch mal überdenken. Vielleicht doch Westalpen?  Die Trailabfahrt is ja wirklich sehr geiel, gibt's die jeden Tag auf der Tour?


----------



## on any sunday (7. November 2007)

Tag 3 und 4 in den Westalpen MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-03-04

@manni: Keine Panik, Bericht mit GPS und Schiebung folgt noch.

@RICO: Komisch, mir kam das Val Thures ewig vor, dabei bist du es doch stellenweise zweimal gefahren.  Abspeichern des Video nicht nötig, kommt alles auf die DVD. Haben sich eigentlich die Münchener mal gemeldet?


----------



## RICO (7. November 2007)

DVD ist natürlich super, vor allem weil gerade die Mail kam, dass mein neuer 32" LCD bald eintrifft 

Dann folgt bald der "Passo di Rocca Brancia" fand ich das Highlight der Tour.




Von den Münchnern hat sich Christian alias "Pipistrello" bei mir gemeldet, habe ihm mal die Links gemailt.

Nach der Tour habe ich erst mal 3 Wochen Bikeruhe walten lassen, dann aber bis Ende Oktober noch auf 105.000 Hömis erweitert. 
In dem Zustand merkt man die Steigungen auch nicht mehr so 

Gruß RICO


----------



## on any sunday (8. November 2007)

Und hier folgt Ricos Highlight MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-05


----------



## hummock (8. November 2007)

Hallo Micha,

einfach nur toll 

hab schon wieder Gänsehaut 


MfG
Uli


----------



## Enrgy (8. November 2007)

Er schafft es immer wieder. Ich weigere mich eigentlich jedesmal aufs Neue, meine Maus auch nur in die Näher der Links dieser Reiseberichte kommen zu lassen - ohne Erfolg. Ständig falle ich drauf rein, hoffe inständig, vielleicht hat er ja auch mal schlechtes Wetter, miese Streckenwahl oder sonstwas, was einem das Daheimbleiben leichter macht, aber neee, der Herr Sonntag hat ein treffsicheres Händchen für die Umschiffung aller Tourenfettnäpfchen (oder er beschreibt sie nicht).
Somit wieder ein Volltreffer in die Seele...


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2007)

So, mein persönliches Highlight in den Westalpen. 

Für seelische und materielle Schäden beim Betrachten dieses Videos wird nicht gehaftet: MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-06


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zak0r (9. November 2007)

tolle videos!


----------



## DoubleU (9. November 2007)

Jo, guter Stoff um sich zu ärgern zu Haus gewesen zu sein. DANKE!


----------



## RICO (9. November 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, mein persönliches Highlight in den Westalpen.
> 
> Für seelische und materielle Schäden beim Betrachten dieses Videos wird nicht gehaftet: MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-06


 
Ja, die Basse du Druos war auch ziemlich gut und die Abfahrt heftig.

Gruß RICO
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2007)

Opa Sonntag Video essen Seele auf...  

Gelobt sei die Erfindung des Fullys kann man da nur sagen...


----------



## on any sunday (11. November 2007)

So, die letzten beiden Tage sind fertisch. Nochmal das ganze Gedicht.

Westalpencross 2007    Susa-Ventimiglia

1. Tag  Susa-Col de Finestre-Assietta Kammstrasse-Sestriere
2. Tag  Sestriere-Val Thures-Col Thures-Abris

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-01-02

3. Tag  Abris-Col Agnello-Sampeyre-Rifugio Meira Garnerie
4. Tag  Rifugio Meira Garnerie-Col Sampeyre-Strada dei cannoni-Vernetti-Rifugio Gardetta

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-03-04

5. Tag Rifugio Gardetta-Col de Gardetta-Sambuco-Col de Lombardo-Isola

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-05

6. Tag Isola-Baso du Druos-Lago Valscura-Valderie-Entracque

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-06

7. Tag Entracque-Val Sabbione-Col Sabbione-Col Tenda-Ligurische Grenzkamm Strasse-Rifugio Don Barbera

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-07

8. Tag Rifugio Don Barbera-Ligurische Grenzkamm Strasse-Monte Saccarello-Rifugio Allavena-Passo Langan-Dolceaqua-Ventimiglia

MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-08


----------



## on any sunday (13. November 2007)

Die DVD ist fertisch und auf dem Weg zu allen Beteiligten und "Habenmöchte".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (14. November 2007)

Herrliche Sache, die DVD  
Viiielen Dank Michael !

Jetzt kann ich das Wintertraining bequem auf dem Sofa absolvieren  

Gruß RICO


----------



## asphaltjunkie (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Biker/innen in Köln-Bonner Raum.
Wir born 2bike wild (Helmut) und ich asphaltjunkie (Wolfgang), suchen Mitfahrer für einen Alpencross. Entweder westalpen oder eine ost-west Tour, Gardasee muß nicht sein. Temin im August ! Wer kennt eine gute Strecke oder wir suchen uns gemeinsam einen Weg.
Bitte rechtzeitig per Mail bei mir oder Helmut melden.

Gruß [email protected]


----------



## Jerd (28. Januar 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So, mein persönliches Highlight in den Westalpen.
> 
> Für seelische und materielle Schäden beim Betrachten dieses Videos wird nicht gehaftet: MTB-Westalpen-2007-Tag-06



Was läuft denn da für nette Musik im Hintergrund?


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2008)

Sorry, keine Ahnung wer die Komponisten dieser lieblichen Melodeien sind, irgendwas loungemässiges ala den Cafe Del Mar Samplern, normalerweise nicht ganz meine Musikrichtung.  

Bevor ichs vergesse, mein Bericht ist fetich: WestalpenX2007


----------



## jokomen (28. Januar 2008)

Hey Mikele, wie ist es doch schön, in solchen Berichten zu schmökern, wenn man schön im Warmen zu Hause sitzt. Da denkt an man zwangsläufig an neue schöne Herausforderungen.


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2008)

Finale Ligure vom 26. April bis 4.Mai.......Jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? 





Foto by jokomen


Unterkunft flexibel. Von Zelt (geräumiges Teil vorhanden), siehe unten, 




Serviervorschlag


bis Luxusherberge  alles möglich.

Noch keine Streckenkenntnisse vorhanden, wird sich aber Dank GPS bald ändern. Hatte geplant mein Motorrad mitzunehmen und würde deshalb 2 Tage radtechnisch nicht am Start sein. 

Grüsse

Michael

CEO Sunday Tours


----------



## jokomen (5. April 2008)

Hey Mikele,

Du musst aber erst noch den Frankenwald überstehen.   Lust hätte ich schon, aber leider keinen Urlaub um diese Zeit.


----------



## supasini (18. April 2008)

Finale Ligure ist total überbewertet...

...ne Quatsch, ist supergeil! Ich kann dir meine Aufzeichnungen gerne geben, da sind zwei sehr lange FR-Trails drauf und zwei schwieriger zu findende im Bereich des Alto Piano, da wäre dann auch der entscheidende Einstieg zu zwei weiteren Trails mit zu finden, die leider mein GPS nicht aufgezeichnet hat. Kartenmaterial hätte ich auch komplett hier...


----------



## checkb (18. April 2008)

> Finale Ligure vom 26. April bis 4.Mai.......Jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?



Du wirst eine Menge Spass haben, versprochen.  

checkb


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Finale Ligure vom 26. April bis 4.Mai.......Jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? ...


Für uns sind's noch 61 Tage bis Finale, für dich schon mal in paar bewegte Bilder aus dem Trailparadies. Auf Tätigkeitsnachweis klicken ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. April 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Du wirst eine Menge Spass haben, versprochen.
> 
> checkb



Habe tätsächlich noch eine Begleitung aufgetan; werde also ausprobieren, ob man in Ligurien Spass haben kann. Vielleicht finde ich doch noch ein paar Liteville Leichen.Obwohl, von Spass war, ist und wird nie die Rede sein. 



Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Für uns sind's noch 61 Tage bis Finale, für dich schon mal in paar bewegte Bilder aus dem Trailparadies. Auf Tätigkeitsnachweis klicken ...
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Sieht nach harter Arbeit aus, mein Beileid.


----------



## supasini (23. April 2008)

Finale, oh, oh!


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2008)

*Finale? Nie wieder.*

Nur Poser





Miese Unterkunft





Gelegenheiten, nervige Mitfahrer zu entsorgen





lange Wege zum Strand





unpraktische Radständer





schlechte Wegstrecken






Absolut ungeeignet für einen Bergradurlaub. Rate dringend ab. Ährlich.


----------



## Delgado (5. Mai 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Gelegenheiten, nervige Mitfahrer zu entsorgen



Cooler Drop  
Besser als Schüpfenflueh


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Mai 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> *schlechte Wegstrecken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Gott sei Dank gibt es ja noch zuverlässigere Bremsmedien als so zwei kleine Scheiben, wenn ich mir das Beinchen so ansehe .*


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gibt es ja noch zuverlässigere Bremsmedien als so zwei kleine Scheiben, wenn ich mir das Beinchen so ansehe .



Das Beinchen wurde nur Opfer arglistiger Sträucher und brauchte keine kinetische Energie abbauen.


----------



## supasini (5. Mai 2008)

ich war nicht unfroh, dort mit Flats und Protektion gefahren zu sein...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Mai 2008)

Na ja,

fleischfressende Pflanzen gibt's aus eigener Erfahrung ja auch in unseren Breiten. Aber mediterrane Trails haben schon ihren eigenen Flair.


----------



## Handlampe (17. Mai 2008)

Ich habe den Brückentag nach Fronleichnam frei. Hat vielleicht schon Jemand was vor bzw. Lust was zu machen?

 Ich bin auch für einen längeren Ausflug z.B. in die Alpen zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre über den Brüggentag  Richtung Umbrien zum gepflegten Motorsport auf zwei Rädern. Kannst ja deine Husky reanimieren, ein paar Stollen auf die ausgehärteten Reifen kleben und dich anschliessen, ein Plätzchen wäre noch frei.


----------



## on any sunday (2. März 2009)

Ein paar geplante Ausflüge

*09.-14. April   Finale Ligure*

Über Ostern Dolce Vita am Mittelmeer, mit schönen Trails und lecker Essen.

Anfahrt am 8. April über Nacht, geplante Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz, großzügiges Zelt für 4 Leute ist vorhanden.


*01.-04. Mai     Eifelsteig von Düren nach Trier*

4 Tage durch die wilde Eifel. Einstieg in den Eifelsteig über Düren nach Roetgen, die Originalroute ab Aachen ist nicht so prickelnd mit dem Rad. 
Die Strecke ist so um die 320 km lang und 8000 Hm hoch. Navigiert wird mit GPS, übernachtet wird in Gasthäusern.


*21.-24. Mai     4 Tages Veranstaltung Low Country  in Belgien, Houffalize*

Low Country ist eine üble Untertreibung der Belgier, dort ist es alles Andere als low, bei vernünftigen Wetter bieten die Strecken alles was der Bergradfahrer sich wünscht, bei Regen wird er sich deutlich weniger wünschen. Die Race Belgier sind dort in der Gegend mit Hardtails unterwegs sind, kann ich nur von abraten. Geplant hatte ich die Übernachtung auf dem Campingplatz in Houffalize, könnte mich aber auch für das Hotel überreden lassen, kostet halt 150 Euronen mehr. Ach so, auch wenn die Veranstaltung einen gewissen Wettbewerbs Character hat, gehe ich davon aus, das eventuelle Mitfahrer wirklich mit mir zusammen fahren. 


*ca.2 Wochen Mitte August/September  USA Colorado Roadtrip*

14 Tage durch den Wilden Westen von Denver nach Moab und zurück. Schwerpunkt bilden die besten Trails in den Rockies.

Von Winterpark, über Boulder, Telluride, Salida, Crested Butte etc. bis nach Moab. Genaue Strecke ist noch in der Orientierungsphase. Im Vergleich zu den Alpen deutlich weniger los, andere Vegetation, abenteuerlichere Strecken, weite Blicke, freundliche Einwohner und fahrbare Trails bis auf 4000 m Höhe.

Geplant ist die Anmietung eines großzügigen Autos, übernachtet wird hauptsächlich im Zelt. Ein Flug nach Denver ist im Moment noch für 450 EUR zu haben, die Kosten für den Mietwagen sollten auch in dem Dreh liegen. Restliche Ausgaben pro Tag ca. 30 bis 40 EUR. Bei zwei Nasen würden sich die reinen Reisekosten also auf ca. 1000 EUR pro Nase belaufen. Wenig Knete für einen wirklich goilen Urlaub, versprochen. (Zugegeben, erst wollte ich drüben wieder Enduro fahren, aber bei Mietpreisen von mind. 120 Dollar/Tag habe ich das wieder zu den Akten gelegt. Außerdem geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Mitfahrer gegen Null)


----------



## supasini (2. März 2009)

du bist dir aber schon darüber im Klaren, dass du 21.24. Mai schon als Guide gebucht bist?!


----------



## Manni (2. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ein paar geplante Ausflüge
> 
> *09.-14. April   Finale Ligure*
> 
> ...




Und was machst du Pfingsten? Hätte da noch ne Runde Westweg im Angebot, alternativ Vogesen oder fällt dir vielleicht noch was anderes ein (Falls du nach der Qual in Belgien noch Lust hast)?

Gruß Manni


----------



## RICO (3. März 2009)

Hallo Michael,

wir planen in den Osterferien 6.-17. April in Finale zu sein. Auch Campingplatz, nur welcher? Mal testen ob Finale mit unserem Lieblings- Osterspot Apt mithalten kann. Ich weis zwar noch nicht, ob ich dann schon groß biken kann, ansonsten vertritt mich meine Liebste auf den Trails.
Bin seit letzten Freitag wieder zu Hause und in 6 Wochen darf ich wohl wieder voll belasten. 
Schöne Grüße
RICO


----------



## Redfraggle (5. März 2009)

*ca.2 Wochen Mitte August/September  USA Colorado Roadtrip*

14 Tage durch den Wilden Westen von Denver nach Moab und zurück. Schwerpunkt bilden die besten Trails in den Rockies.

Von Winterpark, über Boulder, Telluride, Salida, Crested Butte etc. bis nach Moab. Genaue Strecke ist noch in der Orientierungsphase. Im Vergleich zu den Alpen deutlich weniger los, andere Vegetation, abenteuerlichere Strecken, weite Blicke, freundliche Einwohner und fahrbare Trails bis auf 4000 m Höhe.

Geplant ist die Anmietung eines großzügigen Autos, übernachtet wird hauptsächlich im Zelt. Ein Flug nach Denver ist im Moment noch für 450 EUR zu haben, die Kosten für den Mietwagen sollten auch in dem Dreh liegen. Restliche Ausgaben pro Tag ca. 30 bis 40 EUR. Bei zwei Nasen würden sich die reinen Reisekosten also auf ca. 1000 EUR pro Nase belaufen. Wenig Knete für einen wirklich goilen Urlaub, versprochen. (Zugegeben, erst wollte ich drüben wieder Enduro fahren, aber bei Mietpreisen von mind. 120 Dollar/Tag habe ich das wieder zu den Akten gelegt. Außerdem geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Mitfahrer gegen Null)[/QUOTE]


Kannste das nächstes Jahr nicht nochmal organisieren, dann bin ich sofort dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. März 2009)

sowas in der art hatte ich für 2011 auch mal ins Auge gefasst.
da schwesterchen in westminster, CO wohnt wollte ich einen besuch mit einen TransRockies verbinden, ahtte mir den hier mal grob ausgesucht; Colorado Trail

wollte aber ertsma 2010 die alpen überqueren, so zum testen )


----------



## on any sunday (6. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> du bist dir aber schon darüber im Klaren, dass du 21.24. Mai schon als Guide gebucht bist?!



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht mehr daran gedacht.  Will aber schon seit Jahren in Belgien mitfahren, nur halt nicht allein.  Falls sich in den nächsten 3 Wochen nichts ergibt, stehe ich als Guide zur Verfügung. 



RICO schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> wir planen in den Osterferien 6.-17. April in Finale zu sein. Auch Campingplatz, nur welcher?Bin seit letzten Freitag wieder zu Hause und in 6 Wochen darf ich wohl wieder voll belasten.
> Schöne Grüße
> RICO



Das sieht ja so aus, als ob du das Metall "für immer" im Bein behalten mußt. Wir sind RICO, Widerstand ist zwecklos. 

Ich war auf dem Campingplatz. Ist halt oberhalb von Ligure, dafür garantiert ruhig, mit guten sanitären Anlagen und fast direkt am Trail. Wenn ich hier keinen Mitstreiter finde, fahre ich die zweite Osterwoche nach Finale und packe Rädchen und Suzie ein.



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kannste das nächstes Jahr nicht nochmal organisieren, dann bin ich sofort dabei!



Vielleicht hat Frau Fraggle Glück und das wird dieses Jahr nichts. 2 potentielle Mitfahrer müssen im Moment bei der Regierung gutes Wetter machen. 



schraeg schrieb:


> sowas in der art hatte ich für 2011 auch mal ins Auge gefasst.
> da schwesterchen in westminster, CO wohnt wollte ich einen besuch mit einen TransRockies verbinden, ahtte mir den hier mal grob ausgesucht; Colorado Trail



Ok, damit wäre ja unser Ausflug 2011 gebucht, Colorado Trail ist toll, kenn ich teilweise mit dem Mopped. Nur blöd, das man die Wilderness Gebiete auch mit dem Rad umfahren muss.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ok, damit wäre ja unser Ausflug 2011 gebucht, Colorado Trail ist toll, kenn ich teilweise mit dem Mopped. Nur blöd, das man die Wilderness Gebiete auch mit dem Rad umfahren muss.



korrekt !


----------



## on any sunday (29. Juni 2012)

Tour de Swiss

Alpencrossen wird auf die Dauer langweilig, deshalb diesmal ein Rundkurs durch einen angeblich ansehnlichen Teil der Schweiz.

Termin ist die erste September Woche. Ein Mitfahrer ist schon vorhanden, aber vielleicht hat noch wer Interesse, sich der Altherrentour anzuschließen. Es werden alle möglichen Aufstiegshilfen genutzt, der Spaß an den Trails steht im Vordergrund, das Fahren aus sportlichen Gesichtspunkten haben wir schon lange hinter uns. 

Gestartet wird in Kandersteg. Für mich die erste Herausforderung.





Vorbei am Daubensee





geht es irgendwann wieder bergab über den Gemmipass.





In Leukerbad wird wieder die Schwerkraft besiegt und über den Restiepass getrailt.





Es folgte eine ausgesetzte Talfahrt über die Waalwege des Wallis, die Suonen.





Die können auch schon schmaler werden





und ein wenig ausgesetzter, nicht mehr radkompatibel.





Diese Stellen können bei der Tour aber durch Stollen umgangen werden.

Ab Brig geht es wieder aufwärts und der alte Aletsch besucht, solange er noch da ist.





Über den Gomer Höhenweg





wird der Grimselpass besucht, diesmal ohne Susie.





Die Schlußetappe über die Große Scheidegg mit dem Eiger und seiner Jungfrau





wird ab der Schyniger Platte





mit dem Abschlußtrail nach Interlaken belohnt.

Hier die Tour elektronisch sichtbar: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=gjxuvakmpavmawji

Will mich ja nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken und warum was Neues planen, wenn es einer schon gemacht hat. http://www.barbalex.ch/biketouren/mehrtagestouren/aletsch/

Also, wer eine Woche lang mitschweizern will, PN an mich.


----------



## DoubleU (2. Juli 2012)

Sieht hammer aus die Tour, sehr geil. Alleine die Luftaufnahme vom Gemmi-Pass. Ich hab nur das Problem, daß ich meist auf spontane Aktionen angewiesen bin und nicht so "lange" im voraus planen kann. However, ich behalte das mal im Auge. Fahrt ihr mit reinen Freeride-Bikes (wg. den erwähnten Aufstiegshilfen) oder doch mit Allround-bikes?


----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2012)

Nö, Freireiter haben wir nicht, irgendwas mit 140 mm Federweg. Keine Ahnung, in welche Radspezies das heute fällt. Aufstiegshilfen werden aus reiner Faulheit gerne genommen.


----------



## on any sunday (18. März 2013)

Ok, ist offtopic, aber vielleicht kennt einer der einen kennt................

*Reisebegleitung gesucht: Enduro Tour USA Nordwest September 2013*

Damit man sich ein Bild machen kann: 




usa_25 ges 2013 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Tourdaten: ca. 10.000 km lang, geplante Zeit: 5 Wochen um den September 2013

Geplante Route in Einzeltracks: http://www.gpsies.com/mapFolder.do?id=15061

Fotos der Tracks: http://www.flickr.com/photos/stollenvernichter/sets/72157632713328365/

Die Tour in Kurzform mit ein paar leckeren Fotos.

Um die Sache stilvoll zu beginnen, ist der Start in San Francisco geplant. Dann soll es Richtung Yosemite gehen, am Mono Lake vorbei und Richtung Norden durch das kalifornische und nevadaische? Gebirge.



_

_





_

_




Es folgt ein kleiner Abstecher zur  Küste und den Redwoods, um sich dann in Oregon den Vulkanen zu widmen. Am Mount Hood sind ein paar Tage Offroadspass ohne Gepäck angesagt.



_

_





_

_








Der Mount Rainier ist der Wendepunkt nach Osten. Durch verdammt einsame Gegenden wird sich der Grenze nach Idaho genähert. Ab hier nimmt die Bevölkerung nicht unbedingt zu, dafür wird es wieder bergiger. 
Ob der Crater of  the Moon rechts liegen gelassen wird, entscheidet sich vor Ort.




_

_





_




Mit einem kleinen Umweg über den Hells Canyon, landet man in Wyoming, um in Yellowstone zu geisieren. Am Grand Teton National Park vorbei, führt die Strecke südöstlich bis Rawlins, durch reichlich trostloses Gelände.



_

_





_

_





_

_







_

_





_

_






_

_




Von dort aus ist es nicht mehr weit bis in die Rockies, quasi der Höhepunkt der Reise. Einmal quer durch die Steinigen Berge, über knapp 4000 m hohe Pässe, falls kein Schnee mehr liegt, bis zum Ziel in Crested Butte. 
Hier sind zwei gepäckfreie Offroadtage geplant.



_

_





_

_




Weiter durch die Berge, führt der Weg nach Grand Junction und auf den Spuren des Kokopelli Trail landet man hoffentlich in Moab. Auch hier sind zwei Tage in the Dirt angesagt. 
Weiter geht es an den Canyonlands vorbei, durchs Monument Valley, Brice Canyon bis zum Nordrand des Grand Canyons.




_

_





_

_





_

_





_

_





_

_





_

_





_

_





_





Go West young man, nach dem Motto wird die KTM wüst Richtung Las Vegas getrieben und im Death Valley gegrillt. 




_

_








Ab dem Tal des Todes sind noch mal Berge zur Abkühlung angesagt, um sich dann der Schlussetappe zu widmen, die hoffentlich am pazifischen Ozean enden wird.



_

_





_

_



_

_

_




Für das Unternehmen ist ein geländegängiges, zweirädriges Fahrzeug erforderlich, Sprit für 300 km sollte an Bord sein. GPS wäre auch nicht verkehrt, es bedienen zu können wäre noch besser.

Der Fahrzeugführer sollte eine Campingausrüstung dabei haben, gelegentliche Motelübernachtungen sind eingeplant, wird ja bei mehreren Mitfahrern deutlich preiswerter.

Auch wenn sich der Großteil der Strecke im unschwierigen Gelände bewegt, müsste beim Fahrer doch eine fundierte Geländeerfahrung vorhanden sein, spätestens in den Rockies könnte es steinreich, singeltrailig und steil werden.

Nach Adam Riese betragen die Tages Etappen mindestens 350 km. Längere Überführungsetappen könnten auch dabei sein, eine feste Planung der Etappen gibt es noch nicht, dürfte auch eher vor Ort flexibel gestaltet werden.

Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem Motorradfahren, ist klar. Allerdings, falls sich ein gutes Fotomotiv oder eine schöne Aussicht in die Augenwinkel verirrt, lege ich meist eine Pause ein. Wer das nicht mag ist hier falsch.

Geplant wurde die Strecke u.a. mit dem Routenplaner: http://www.motoplaner.de/ Besonders bei den unbefestigten Strecken, und das sind doch einige, kann es vor Ort zu Überraschungen (geperrt, überflutet, Steinschlag) kommen. 
Aber ein bisschen Abenteuer sollte ja dabei sein. Dazu gehört, dass die Route auch lange durch Gegenden führt, die verdammt einsam sind und wo ein Handy vollkommen nutzlos ist. 

Navigation erfolgt mit GPS, ich kann damit umgehen. Im Notfall finde ich mich auch mittels Kompass, der Sonne oder Karten ganz gut zurecht.


Nun zu dem Haken an der Sache: Der Motorradtransport in die Staaten kostet locker zwischen 2000 und 3000 EUR. Das kann bei mehreren Mitreisenden günstiger werden. Ist mit ein Grund, warum ich ungern die Tour alleine machen würde.

Die Motorradversicherung ist kein Problem, da habe ich Kontakte.

Wer jetzt Lust auf die Tour bekommen hat, Fragen hat etc., kann mich gerne unter [email protected] kontaktieren.


----------



## Enrgy (18. März 2013)

nette idee 
habe aber weder
- ein moped (ok, die alte ty zählt nicht)
- 5 wochen urlaub am stück (dieses jahr ist eh schon verplant)
- kondition, um so lange auf dem bock zu sitzen

musste also leider ohne mich auskommen. 

apropos, wäre es nicht einfacher, drüben ein moped zu kaufen und danach wieder zu verkloppen? aber wahrscheinlich braucht man dann drüben schon so ne art homebase mit leuten, die das dann in die wege leiten.

hört sich aber auf jeden fall recht interessant an, bin gespannt, ob du das so alles umgesetzt bekommst.


----------



## jokomen (19. März 2013)

Nachdem Du hier nicht mehr im Schlamm fahren wolltest, war mir schon klar, dass Du nur noch trockene Wege bevozugst. Aber muss dass denn soweit weg sein! 

Wird bestimmt spannend Deine geplante Reise, aber für meinen Choppper und meiner Urlaubsplanung leider nicht machbar...Hoffe Du findest noch passende Mitfahrer.


----------



## on any sunday (18. September 2013)

*Durch den wilden Osten vom 03. bis 5. Oktober.*

Soll ein lockerer Ausflug über den Rennsteig Wanderweg im Thüringer Wald werden, guckst du hier.

Es erwarten einen 190 waldige Kilometer mit leckeren 3000 Hm. Geplant ist der Start in Bad Lobenstein und das Ziel wird Eisenach sein. Gefahren wird mit leichtem Alpencrossgepäck und übernachtet in festen, warmen Unterkünften.

Mangels Auto ist im Moment eine Anfahrt mit der Bahn geplant, falls ein eventueller, williger Mitfahrer ein Auto besitzt, macht das die Sache natürlich etwas einfacher und preiswerter. Das Fahrzeug  würde dann in Eisenach abgestellt und mit der Bahn zum Startort gefahren.

Also hat jemand Lust auf einen feinen Start in den hoffentlich goldenen Bikeherbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. Oktober 2013)

*Altmühltal Panorama Weg* vom 1.11. bis 3.11. 

altmuehltal-panoramaweg

Anreise nach Kelheim am Donnerstag Nachmittag per Bahn geplant. Dann in 3 Tagen bis nach Treuchtlingen. Sollen ca. 170 km und 5000 Hm werden, sehr hoher Trail Anteil und malerische Umgebung, was will man mehr. Etwas wärmere Bekleidung wäre angesagt, eine Lampe könnte auch von Vorteil sein. 

Geplant sind 2 Etappen über 70 km, der letzte Tag sollte kürzer ausfallen, man muss ja wieder nach Hause. Kleines Alpencrossgebäck im Rucksack wird mitgeführt und genächtigt wird am Wegesrand, möglichst in festen Gebäuden mit Nahrung und warmen Betten.


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Oktober 2013)

Falls du gutes Futter suchst geh in Gunzenhausen in den:
Gasthof Jungmeier
http://www.gasthofjungmeier.de/

Schöne Grüße an die Wirtin! Und viel Spaß!


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2013)

DAnke für den Tipp. Gutes Futter wird immer gerne genommen. Wollte aber nicht so weit fahren, ab Treuchtlingen soll der Weg nicht mehr so interessant sein. Der Ausflug fällt dieses WE sowieso im wahrsten Sinne ins Wasser, schade.


----------



## on any sunday (25. April 2014)

*Maizeit!*

Nächstes WE ist langes WE, frei am Freitag. Eine Gelegenheit etwas längeres mit dem Geländerad zu unternehmen, möglichst nicht alleine.

Zum Bleistift

*Durch den wilden Osten*

Soll ein lockerer Ausflug über den Rennsteig Wanderweg im Thüringer Wald werden, guckst du hier.

Es erwarten einen 190 waldige Kilometer mit leckeren 3000 Hm. Geplant ist der Start in Bad Lobenstein und das Ziel wird Eisenach sein. Gefahren wird mit leichtem Alpencrossgepäck und übernachtet in festen, warmen Unterkünften.

Mangels Auto ist im Moment eine Anfahrt mit der Bahn geplant, falls ein eventueller, williger Mitfahrer ein Auto besitzt, macht das die Sache natürlich etwas einfacher und preiswerter. Das Fahrzeug  würde dann in Eisenach abgestellt und mit der Bahn zum Startort gefahren.

Also hat jemand Lust auf einen feinen Start in den hoffentlich goldenen Bikeherbst?

oder

*Altmühltal Panorama Weg* 

altmuehltal-panoramaweg

Anreise nach Kelheim per Bahn geplant. Dann in 3 Tagen bis nach Treuchtlingen. Sollen ca. 170 km und 5000 Hm werden, sehr hoher Trail Anteil und malerische Umgebung, was will man mehr. Etwas wärmere Bekleidung wäre angesagt, eine Lampe könnte auch von Vorteil sein.

Geplant sind 2 Etappen über 70 km, der letzte Tag sollte kürzer ausfallen, man muss ja wieder nach Hause. Kleines Alpencrossgebäck im Rucksack wird mitgeführt und genächtigt wird am Wegesrand, möglichst in festen Gebäuden mit Nahrung und warmen Betten.


*oder einen Ausflug in die Ardennen, in den Pfälzer Wald oder Spessart, war ich vor 3 Wochen, auch sehr schön, Westerwaldsteig, Eifelsteig......*

Falls also jemand auch zufällig frei hat und an den obigen Veranstaltungen Interesse hätte, kann sich ja mal mit mir unterhalten.
.


----------



## jokomen (28. April 2014)

Wenn Du Dich noch nicht entschieden hast, würde ich an Deiner Stelle, den Altmühl-Panoramaweg bevorzugen. Ich habe beides schon hinter mir und fande den deutlich besser als den Rennsteig! Ein Muss dabei ist das leckeres Schwarzbier im Kloster Weltenburg. Nach 2 Bechern von dem Zeug sieht die Welt in Kehlheim dann ganz anders aus.


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2014)

jokomen schrieb:


> Nach 2 Bechern von dem Zeug sieht die Welt in Kehlheim dann ganz anders aus...



...quasi wie ein rennsteig...


----------



## jokomen (28. April 2014)

Ich war froh, dass ich danach überhaupt noch mein Bike mit Gepäck schieben konnte. Das Zeuch haut richtig rein, direkt nach einem anstrengenden Biketag.


----------



## on any sunday (28. April 2014)

Hab mich entschieden, Urlaubstag aufheben und mich bei schönerem Wetter besaufen.


----------



## jokomen (28. April 2014)

Gute Entscheidung, dann macht das noch mehr Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2015)

So ab Mitte Juli müsste ich wieder halbwegs fit sein für längere Radausflüge über noch längere Wochenenden. Aber alleine traue ich mich nicht mehr ins Gelände. 

Geplant hätte ich ich da das schöne *Erzgebirge, den Stoneman Miriquidi*, ca. 160 km mit 4400 Hm in einem knusprigen Rundkurs verpackt.

http://regio.outdooractive.com/oar-...an-miriquidi-smq-gesamtstrecke/10230773/#dm=1

Damit die Sache altergemäss gemütlich wird, sollten 3 Tage und Übernachtung in festen Räumlichkeiten eingeplant werden. Transfer dahin richtet sich nach den Möglichkeiten der Mitfahrer.

oder etwas in der Nähe

3 Tagesausflug in der Nähe *durch die wilde Eifel und Belgien*, gestohlen bei Herren schraeg

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-81#post-12983630


oder ein kleiner Ausflug in die *Schweiz, bei Chur* sind für 3 Tage schicke Touren möglich.

http://www.mountainbiker.ch/touren/liste/Schweiz/Graubünden?district=Plessur&locality=Chur


oder wie weiter oben schon genannt der *Altmühltal Panorama Weg

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mitf...re-touren-gesucht.285846/page-5#post-11932123
.*


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2015)

Hi,
der Stoneman soll recht trailfrei sein habe ich gerade gelesen?

grüße und viel Spaß in der Planung!
C.


----------



## on any sunday (28. September 2015)

Kein Alpencross und auch nicht so umfangreich.

Fährt jemand aus der Gegend zum Wasgau Marathon http://wasgaubike.de/startseite/ am 10.10. ?

Nach alter Erfahrung sehr schön, für deutsche Verhälnisse viele Trails und weil sehr sandsteinig matschbefreit.

Falls ja, würde ich mich da gerne anschließen.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2015)

*Langes Wochenende geplant um den 31.10./01.11. *

*Mit dem Esel durch den Spessart und Crossen durch den Odenwald.*

In drei Tagen über den Eselsweg http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...-der-mittelalterliche-salzhandelsweg/1399127/

und, weil man schonmal da unten ist, durch den Odenwald. http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mruhyckvpuusowok, Strecke wird noch etwas optimiert.

Geht also von Schlüchtern bis nach Bensheim, sind ca. 180 km und ca. 4000 Hm. Müßte auch so spät im Jahr machbar sein, etwas fahrbares Licht sollte man aber lieber mitführen.

Geplant ist Donnerstag/Freitag nachmittag per Bahn nach Schlüchtern, Übernachten, 3 Tage radeln und ab Bahnhof Bensheim zurück. Die ersten beiden Übernachtungen werden gebucht, die Bahnfahrt auch. Kosten Bahn ca. 70 EUR. Übernachtungen jeweils ca. 50 EUR.


----------

